# Looking for FreeBSD with graphical installer and Gnome



## asifnaz (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, I am looking to install FreeBSD but I have close to no knowledge of FreeBSD command line interference. I will really like to install this stable Unix based OS for desktop use.

I will really appreciate if you suggest me a FreeBSD distribution which has graphical installer and Gnome as default.

If that does not exist please suggest easiest possible way to install FreeBSD with gnome.

Thank you


----------



## JokerBoy (Feb 6, 2011)

> GhostBSD it is a user-friendly, GNOME-based FreeBSD distribution in the form of a live CD (not installable to hard disk yet). Besides developing the live CD, the project's other goal is to improve the GNOME desktop experience on a FreeBSD system.



http://ghostbsd.org


----------



## Again (Feb 6, 2011)

You could also download PC-BSD. It's KDE, but has a GNOME PBI, which should make installation straightforward (though I didn't try it).
Also, PC-BSD 9.0 will let you select window manager and (surprise!) GNOME will be one of the choices.


----------



## asifnaz (Feb 6, 2011)

JokerBoy said:
			
		

> http://ghostbsd.org



It's good to see the BSD is going to right direction. In this way it can common users can use this one of the most stable OSes. 

But I am not looking for "Live only" OS.


----------



## da1 (Feb 6, 2011)

PC-BSD then maybe? Or why don't you just take a FreeBSD release, read the handbook, and install a GNOME desktop environment ?

The last option would be the recommended one as it has a learning curve to it.

Enjoy


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 6, 2011)

PC-BSD only installs KDE by default for 8.X, but starting with 9.0 it will let users choose between KDE/GNOME/Xfce.

PC-BSD 8.X can install GNOME, but it has to be done after the installation.

http://wiki.pcbsd.org/index.php/PC-BSD_9.0_TODO


----------



## JokerBoy (Feb 6, 2011)

asifnaz said:
			
		

> But I am not looking for "Live only" OS .


since 1.5, you can also install it.


----------



## asifnaz (Feb 6, 2011)

JokerBoy said:
			
		

> since 1.5, you can also install it.



It is "Beta" I think I have to wait for stable version


----------



## arielvtpma (Oct 19, 2011)

asifnaz said:
			
		

> Hi, I am looking to install FreeBSD but I have close to no knowledge of FreeBSD command line interference. I will really like to install this stable Unix based OS for desktop use.
> 
> I will really appreciate if you suggest me a FreeBSD distribution which has graphical installer and Gnome as default.
> 
> ...



I have the same problem... spent 7 hours trying to install gnome after FreeBSD 8.2 installation. read the instructions, faq, nothing.

I am using dvd image (iso).


----------

